# Favorite Slogans or Sayings



## earl (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone have some favorite slogans or sayings?? Here are a couple of mine:


When I read about the evils of drinking, I gave up reading.


_Brewing beer is neither complicated nor expensive. It's the responsibility of the brewer to make it as complicated and expensive as their wifes will allow. Great beer is made in small pots in a kitchen;Our beer is made in larger pots in the garage. People have been brewing spectacular beers for thousands of years; We've been brewing mediocre beers for a few months. Since we've been brewing for months, we're naturally experts."_ 


earl


----------



## geocorn (Apr 1, 2006)

One of my favorites is:


"Never, ever, let your sense of doing the right thing interfere with politics!"


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 1, 2006)

"it don't get no better than this"


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 1, 2006)

"If wishes were horses then beggers would ride,


If turnips were watches I would wear one by my side."


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 1, 2006)

"Youth is for stupidity.


Some of us just exceed the expectation."


PWP


----------



## Waldo (Apr 1, 2006)

Love your enemies and drive them nuts


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Apr 1, 2006)

"Let us be thankful for the fools. But for them the rest of us could not 
succeed."

Mark Twain


----------



## peterCooper (Apr 1, 2006)

Life is tough, then you die.


----------



## Dean (Apr 2, 2006)

"That person is mercifully unfettered by the chains of intelligence" - Sir Winston Churchill *Edited by: Dean *


----------



## geocorn (Apr 2, 2006)

"If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. Then quit! No use making a d%#^ fool out of yourself!" - W.C. Fields


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 2, 2006)

"nothing a bigger hammer or torch won't fix"


----------



## smurfe (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry, none of mine are fit for family viewing







Smurfe


----------



## ms.spain (Apr 2, 2006)

"If you can't run with the big dogs, stay on the porch!"


----------



## earl (Apr 2, 2006)

WhenI was in Warrant Officer Candidate School, and I still hold this true today:


I will not lie, cheat, steal, nor tolerate those who do.


Words to live by:


DUSTOFF - to save a life


Dedicated


Undying


Service


To


Our 


Fighting 


Forces


earl


----------



## Waldo (Apr 3, 2006)

If youre going to soar with the eagles you cant hoot with the owls


----------



## Funky Fish (Apr 3, 2006)

There are no stupid questions...only stupid people.


----------



## geocorn (Apr 3, 2006)

Everybody is entitled to a little stupid, unfortunately some people have used up their allotted amount.


----------



## peterCooper (Apr 3, 2006)

Never underestimate a human being's capacity for stupidity.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 3, 2006)

"Get back here and *SLAM *that door right!!!!!



.....MY MOM


----------



## Waldo (Apr 3, 2006)

A couple that I feel would be applicable to winemaking:


"He that can have patience can have what he will"


"When all else fails, Read the instructions" 


"Always listen to the experts. They'll tell you what can't be done and why. Then DO IT"


----------



## Angell Wine (Apr 3, 2006)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>TWO roads diverged in a yellow wood,</TD>
<TD><A name=1></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>And sorry I could not travel both</TD>
<TD><A name=2></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>And be one traveler, long I stood</TD>
<TD><A name=3></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>And looked down one as far as I could</TD>
<TD><A name=4></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>To where it bent in the undergrowth;</TD>
<TD vAlign=top align=right><A name=5>_5_</A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Then took the other, as just as fair,</TD>
<TD><A name=6></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>And having perhaps the better claim,</TD>
<TD><A name=7></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Because it was grassy and wanted wear;</TD>
<TD><A name=8></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Though as for that the passing there</TD>
<TD><A name=9></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Had worn them really about the same,</TD>
<TD vAlign=top align=right><A name=10>_10_</A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>And both that morning equally lay</TD>
<TD><A name=11></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>In leaves no step had trodden black.</TD>
<TD><A name=12></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Oh, I kept the first for another day!</TD>
<TD><A name=13></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Yet knowing how way leads on to way,</TD>
<TD><A name=14></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>I doubted if I should ever come back.</TD>
<TD vAlign=top align=right><A name=15>_15_</A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>I shall be telling this with a sigh</TD>
<TD><A name=16></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Somewhere ages and ages hence:</TD>
<TD><A name=17></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Two roads diverged in a wood, and I—</TD>
<TD><A name=18></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>I took the one less traveled by,</TD>
<TD><A name=19></A></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>And that has made all the difference.</TD>
<TD vAlign=top align=right><A name=20>_20_</A></TD></TR></T></TABLE>Robert Frost


----------



## djcoop (Apr 10, 2006)

*It's a dog eat dog world, and I'm wearing Milk Bone underwear!*


----------



## djcoop (Apr 10, 2006)

*Well behaved women rarely make history!*


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 10, 2006)

_"Not all who wander are lost."_ J.R.R. Tolkien





_"I enjoy getting_ _lost. I meet such nice people along the way." _Cat McBogle in Exit The Milkman by Charlotte MacLeod


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't wrestle with pigs.


You get dirty and they enjoy it. Anonymous


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 10, 2006)

_"I love guns. I just get such a sense of power. Karate and kickboxing are okay, but give me a gun and I can do serious damage." _Milla Jovovich


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 10, 2006)

_I tend to treat my emotions like unpleasant relatives--a long-distance call once or twice a year is more than enough. If I get in touch with them, they might come to stay." _Molly Ivins


----------



## Pepere (Apr 10, 2006)

Life is too short to dance with ugly women/men or drink bad wine!!


----------



## B M W (Apr 10, 2006)

Life is tough, tougher if your stupid!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 10, 2006)

And to go with BMW's, quoting Ron White, America's bad boy of comedy,


_"You can't fix stupid."_


----------



## masta (Apr 10, 2006)

Have many friends but trust few!


----------



## masta (Apr 10, 2006)

A twist on an old classic...


How do you see the glass half full or half empty? Who cares just fill it up!


----------



## redderthebetter (Apr 10, 2006)

"Tough times don't last. Tough men do" &lt;&lt;Bear Bryant


"No plan of battle survives first contact with the enemy"&lt;&lt; UNK but any good leader knows this is true.


"There are no stupid questions, but, there are alot of inquisitive idiots"


"When a pitcher throws you a spitball, don't worry, just hit the dry side like I do."&lt;&lt; Stan Musial


----------



## smurfe (Apr 10, 2006)

OK, I remembered one I could post. Don't know who to credit the quote to though.


"Don't believe a thing you hear and only half of what you see"


Smurfe


----------



## smurfe (Apr 11, 2006)

Did a search of one of my favorite philosophers, Yogi Berra. For those of you that don't know who he is, he was a great baseball player in the 40's and 50's era. He was well known for his butchering quotes of the English language. Here are a few:
<LI>"This is like deja vu all over again." 



<LI>"You can observe a lot just by watching." 



<LI>"He must have made that before he died." -- _Referring to a Steve McQueen movie._ 



<LI>"I want to thank you for making this day necessary." -- _On Yogi Berra Appreciation Day in St. Louis in 1947._ 



<LI>"I'd find the fellow who lost it, and, if he was poor, I'd return it." -- _When asked what he would do if he found a million dollars._ 



<LI>"Think! How the hell are you gonna think and hit at the same time?" 



<LI>"You've got to be very careful if you don't know where you're going, because you might not get there." 



<LI>"I knew I was going to take the wrong train, so I left early." 



<LI>"If you don't know where you are going, you will wind up somewhere else." 



<LI>"If you can't imitate him, don't copy him." 



<LI>"You better cut the pizza in four pieces because I'm not hungry enough to eat six." 



<LI>"Baseball is 90% mental -- the other half is physical." 



<LI>"It was impossible to get a conversation going; everybody was talking too much." 



<LI>"Slump? I ain't in no slump. I just ain't hitting." 



<LI>"A nickel isn't worth a dime today." 



<LI>"Nobody goes there anymore; it's too crowded." 



<LI>"It gets late early out there." -- _Referring to the bad sun conditions in left field at the stadium._ 



<LI>"Glen Cove." -- _Referring to Glenn Close on a movie review television show._ 



<LI>Once, Yogi's wife Carmen asked, "Yogi, you are from St. Louis, we live in New Jersey, and you played ball in New York. If you go before I do, where would you like me to have you buried?" Yogi replied, "Surprise me." 



<LI>"Do you mean now?" -- _When asked for the time._ 



<LI>"I take a two hour nap, from one o'clock to four." 



<LI>"If you come to a fork in the road, take it." 



<LI>"You give 100 percent in the first half of the game, and if that isn't enough in the second half you give what's left." 



<LI>"90% of the putts that are short don't go in." 



<LI>"I made a wrong mistake." 



<LI>"Texas has a lot of electrical votes." -- _During an election campaign, after George Bush stated that Texas was important to the election._ 



<LI>"Thanks, you don't look so hot yourself." -- _After being told he looked cool._ 



<LI>"I always thought that record would stand until it was broken." 



<LI>"Yeah, but we're making great time!" -- _In reply to "Hey Yogi, I think we're lost."_ 



<LI>"If the fans don't come out to the ball park, you can't stop them." 



<LI>"Why buy good luggage? You only use it when you travel." 



<LI>"It's never happened in the World Series competition, and it still hasn't." 



<LI>"How long have you known me, Jack? And you still don't know how to spell my name." -- _Upon receiving a check from Jack Buck made out to "bearer."_ 



<LI>"I'd say he's done more than that." -- _When asked if first baseman Don Mattingly had exceeded expectations for the current season._ 



<LI>"The other teams could make trouble for us if they win." 



<LI>"He can run anytime he wants. I'm giving him the red light." -- _On the acquisition of fleet Ricky Henderson._ 



<LI>"I never blame myself when I'm not hitting. I just blame the bat, and if it keeps up, I change bats. After all, if I know it isn't my fault that I'm not hitting, how can I get mad at myself?" 



<LI>"It ain't the heat; it's the humility." 



<LI>"The towels were so thick there I could hardly close my suitcase." 



<LI>"You should always go to other people's funerals; otherwise, they won't come to yours." 



<LI>"I didn't really say everything I said." 


Smurfe



</LI>*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 11, 2006)

Smurfe! You're killin' me here!



I thought I was young until you explained who YogiBerra is! I thought, "Well EVERYONE knows who Yogi Berra is!" But then I realized, that's no longer the case.



I'm old! How did that happen?


----------



## peterCooper (Apr 13, 2006)

Quickly, if you're anything like me.


----------



## Angell Wine (Apr 13, 2006)

Two things in this world that is over rated: Natural child birth and owning your on business.


----------

